# Beeping Sound



## luckylynn

Help!!! went to check the camper( 2006 23KRS) in storage today ,there is a crazy beeping sound comming from somewhere inside. Since it is stored in DD drive way she hears the sound every time she gets in or out of her car,it is driving her crazy.We took battery out of smoke alarm could not find any in carbon M detctor (it seems to be wire into wall) I am stumped does anyone have any suggestions for other places to look? Is there more than one smoke alarm? With the bed pushed in I only found one.

Thanks for all the help in advance...because I just know someone will come up with the right answer for me to check.

Lynn


----------



## Northern Wind

I bet its the Carbon Monoxide detector, should be one in the front of the trailer, as well as a propane detector in the kitchen area.


----------



## CamperAndy

A dying trailer battery will result in the gas detector beeping for weeks. Charge the main battery and the sound will go away.


----------



## luckylynn

Northern Wind said:


> I bet its the Carbon Monoxide detector, should be one in the front of the trailer, as well as a propane detector in the kitchen area.


Oh Thank you so much,just one other little thing could you tell me Where it might be? The only one I have found so far is right accross from the stove ,by the bathroom door. It is stright down from the pump switch and that is the thing that looks like it does not have a battery,but does look to be wired into the wall.

Thanks again..............Lynn


----------



## Justman

Howdy! We had the same issue with our 25RSS. I don't know about your OB, but my 25RSS had a CO2 detector on the wall right above the dinette that was driving me crazy. I initially thought it was the A/C beeping, but did some searching on this board and realized it was the CO2 detector. I suggest you look a little further to the rear of the OB. I could barely reach mine with the rear slide in.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

luckylynn said:


> The only one I have found so far is right accross from the stove ,by the bathroom door. It is stright down from the pump switch and that is the thing that looks like it does not have a battery,but does look to be wired into the wall.


That would be the Propane Detector. As CamperAndy said, this detector will beep whenever the trailer battery gets low, usually during storage. The beeping can go on for several weeks until the trailer battery finally gives out.

The smoke detector and the Carbon Monixide detectors are round (in every Outback I've seen) and are mounted on the ceiling (smoke detector) and wall (Carbon Monoxide detector). Both of these are powered by Alkaline or Lithium batteries (9V or AA); since they are self contained they do not connect to the trailer battery. They will also beep when their batteries are low. That said, most beeping during storage is from the Propane Detector.

Ed


----------



## roo camper

If your bed is pushed in, it is probably the one mounted on the wall on the other side of the dinette window which you can't see unless the bed is out. I scratched my head for a few moments in the spring trying to find it.


----------



## Tyvekcat

roo camper said:


> If your bed is pushed in, it is probably the one mounted on the wall on the other side of the dinette window which you can't see unless the bed is out. I scratched my head for a few moments in the spring trying to find it.


LOL ! I had the same thing. I could hear it outside, but I swear that crazy smoke detector would quit beeping as soon as I came inside looking for it. It was the 9 volt battery in the smoke detector that was making the intermittent beep, and I couldn't get to because of the rear slide. Its on the ceiling.
I also found that cheaper 9volt batteries will sometimes have a lower voltage and it will allow the smoke detector to continue to beep. Get a high quality 9volt battery,









Great topic!


----------

